# Domino and Cricket



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

Domino was my guy. He latched on to me almost immediately when my daughter moved back home with her three cats. Sadly he crossed over at only 4 years of age of renal failure (three years ago). About two months ago we said goodbye to another, Cricket, from respiratory failure (she was about 8 years old). We miss them both still.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your losses.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sorry about Domino and Cricket. I hope you'll find (or maybe you already have found) another little guy to love!


----------

